# What is cheapest solution for 90kw peak 200kw



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

What is cheapest solution for 90kw peak 200kw.

I consider. 

Three or four. 

ADC FB1-4001 Motor, ME-1002 

OR NetGain _WarP 11_??? 

Netgain has no spec only just rumor..

ADC FB1-4001 Motor is about 1700$ ME-1002 900$ for volume price _WarP 11 is 3000 $_

_Any sujestion??_

_Cheapest one is ME 1002 but too heay 83kg FB1-4001 is 65kg It's _good but little higher price..

My budget for motor only is about 3000 $ to 6000 $ 
Plz any comments welcome.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Genius Pooh said:


> My budget is about 3000 $ to 6000 $
> Plz any comments welcome.


For that kind of continuous rating, your batteries are going to be far more expensive than your motor. That said, the Solitron Jr. is rated for up to 340v / 600 amps peak, which is just a tad over 200Kw maximum power (perhaps enough headroom to account for battery sag?). List price is right at $2100, leaving you $3900 for your motor. The motor you choose must be able to accept the power you put in, which means a motor that can consume about 330v @ 600 amps. That combination of voltage; amps; and remaining budget ($3900) sounds suspiciously close to the Warp 11 HV.

Using the Solitron 1, you could get more amps at lower voltage and thus choose a different motor - but then the controller chews up another $1200 of your budget, leaving less for your motor.

There are, of course, other controllers - the point I'm making being that you should pick a controller that fulfills your needs and then match it to an appropriate motor capable of accepting the full output of that controller.

Personally, I'd go with a motor slightly over-sized for my pack & controller (Sol Jr. + Warp 11HV fits that bill) - less worries about overloading the motor. The Solitron, reputedly, can take care of itself...


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

PhantomPholly said:


> For that kind of continuous rating, your batteries are going to be far more expensive than your motor. That said, the Solitron Jr. is rated for up to 340v / 600 amps peak, which is just a tad over 200Kw maximum power (perhaps enough headroom to account for battery sag?). List price is right at $2100, leaving you $3900 for your motor. The motor you choose must be able to accept the power you put in, which means a motor that can consume about 330v @ 600 amps. That combination of voltage; amps; and remaining budget ($3900) sounds suspiciously close to the Warp 11 HV.
> 
> Using the Solitron 1, you could get more amps at lower voltage and thus choose a different motor - but then the controller chews up another $1200 of your budget, leaving less for your motor.
> 
> ...


Oh I make you missunderstanding... Budget for only motor..

And Is Warp 11HV Peak power is more than 200kw?? for how long????

I suspicious about that thanks.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Genius Pooh said:


> Oh I make you missunderstanding... Budget for only motor..
> 
> And Is Warp 11HV Peak power is more than 200kw?? for how long????
> 
> I suspicious about that thanks.


I don't think that precise numbers are out there for the 11HV, but at least one person on this site is using it with the Solitron 1 (1000 amps peak; around 300Kw) and turning out > 350hp. That motor may be slightly modded, but then again that's almost double the maximum power you are looking for.

It should handle 600 amps transient / maximum without any problem. The one I'm really less certain about is the continuous rating - perhaps someone else can answer that.


----------

